# للبيع جهاز نوكيا نفقيتر شبه جديد 6110 Navigator



## tjarksa (25 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ياخوان للبيع جوال نوكيا جديييييييييد مشتريه اقل من اسبوع . واستخدامه اقل اغلب وقته في البيت 

مواصفات الجهاز زمنتم عارفين نوكيا 
من بلوتوث + وكمرتين + ام ام اس + اس ام اس + باقي مواصفات النوكيا 
الاهم في ذلك متخصص في خرائط الجي بي اس ما يحتاج لانه تشتغل فيه بدون خدمه انترنت نت يعني على الاقمار . 
متخصص للكشاته والبران وكذلك المدينه 
الجهاز يعلم الله جديد استخدام بس تجربه فقط . 
معاه كرتونه واغراضه وضمانه مافتحت الكسه الا الجهاز فقط الباقي لاتزال مغلفه بكياسها . 

السوم ياخوان فوق 400 ريال 

هذي صور الجهاز


----------



## رحال83 (10 فبراير 2013)

*رد: للبيع جهاز نوكيا نفقيتر شبه جديد 6110 Navigator*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لو سمحت ممكن اعرف تاريخ الشراء والصناعة وشكرا


----------



## tjarksa (10 فبراير 2013)

*رد: للبيع جهاز نوكيا نفقيتر شبه جديد 6110 Navigator*

تم البيع يالرجال . 

الله بوفقك باحسن منه .


----------



## رحال83 (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: للبيع جهاز نوكيا نفقيتر شبه جديد 6110 Navigator*

جزاك الله خير موفق بأذن الله


----------

